# Latin phrase as a name: Stella...?



## Aava

My husband would prefer Stella as the name of our child, and I agree that it is a pretty name with a nice meaning. Both of our families have the tradition of three first names, which we would like to continue - both of us have three first names as well. So I thought I would like the full name to have a meaning, like a phrase, instead of three separate names with separate backgrounds and separate meanings. Since stella is a latin word, the other names would have to be latin as well.

I myself know some Latin words and phrases ('Asterix Latin', I call it) but I'm lacking grammar. Would some Latin expert like to play this name game to help me?  Which names / words to combine with Stella (which would be the 'official' name to call her by)?

Some words / names that come to my mind that could be added with Stella:

Beata, Aurelia, Vera, Lumina, Florentia, Clara, Aurora... You can come up with more.

How to make a combination of three names/words that would actually make sense it latin with a nice meaning? I'm open to any suggestions, they don't have to be traditional names (but they can be).

Thank you!


----------



## bibax

Stella Semper Clara
Stella Semper Lucida

Semper means "always" in Latin. It is not a given (Christian) name, of course. However it is a rare surname (family name), originally from "Saint-Pierre" (St. Peter).


----------



## Aava

bibax said:


> Stella Semper Clara
> Stella Semper Lucida
> 
> Semper means "always" in Latin. It is not a given (Christian) name, of course. However it is a rare surname (family name), originally from "Saint-Pierre" (St. Peter).



Thank you for your suggestions! Semper would not be my choice, however, as it is the leading baby food brand around here and would strongly be associated with the brand rather than be considered a name. Creative idea though and that is what I like.


----------



## Passante

stella lux/lucia(light) nitida (shiny)
stella plena lux /Lucia (light)
stella plena gratia /Grazia
Stella Grazia Plena
Stella Mica (to shine) laetitia /Gioiosa (Joy)


----------



## MRossi

Stella Mane Venus? (morning star venus)

wiki,Venus


> The Ancient Egyptians believed Venus to be two separate bodies and knew the morning star as _Tioumoutiri_ and the evening star as _Ouaiti_.[115] Likewise, believing Venus to be two bodies, the Ancient Greeks called the morning star Φωσφόρος, _Phosphoros_ (Latinized _Phosphorus_), the "Bringer of Light" or Ἐωσφόρος, _Eosphoros_ (Latinized _Eosphorus_), the "Bringer of Dawn". The evening star they called _Hesperos_ (Latinized _Hesperus_) (Ἓσπερος, the "star of the evening"). By Hellenistic times, the ancient Greeks realized the two were the same planet,[116][117] which they named after their goddess of love, Aphrodite (Phoenician Astarte).[118] Hesperos would be translated into Latin as Vesper and Phosphoros as Lucifer ("Light Bearer"), a poetic term later used to refer to the fallen angel cast out of heaven.http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Venus#endnote_Bnone* The Romans, who derived much of their religious pantheon from the Greek tradition, named the planet Venus after their goddess of love.[119] Pliny the Elder (Natural History, ii,37) identified the planet Venus with Isis.[120]
> 
> *


----------



## lacrimae

I propose
Alba Stella ( it is used by Horace,Ode 1, 12 ) Marina ( adjective ) or maris, (genitive de mar,- ris).
Alba Stella Marina
or
 Alba Stella maris


----------



## MRossi

Stella Primae Lucis ? (word for word  "Star of the first ligth/of the Dawn",that is The Morning Star ,that is Venus)

It is a phrase .
There are three names: Stella,Primus/a (First) the wish to be always the  first(? damn english),and from Lux,Lucis , someone says ,that for  tradition comes the name Lucy.
There is a reference with Venus that for a girl is perfect.
You give us some other help.


----------



## Aava

Wow, thank you all for your replies!



Passante said:


> stella lux/lucia(light) nitida (shiny)
> stella plena lux /Lucia (light)
> stella plena gratia /Grazia
> Stella Grazia Plena
> Stella Mica (to shine) laetitia /Gioiosa (Joy)



Would "Stella Lucia" be a proper Latin phrase? Would it mean a luminous / shining star?

I like Laetitia. I hadn't known it was Latin. It would be too difficult to pronounce around here though. :/



MRossi said:


> Stella Mane Venus? (morning star venus)
> 
> wiki,Venus



I find Venus a bit too sensual a name. 



lacrimae said:


> I propose
> Alba Stella ( it is used by Horace,Ode 1, 12 ) Marina ( adjective ) or maris, (genitive de mar,- ris).
> Alba Stella Marina
> or
> Alba Stella maris



Interesting, and I like the reasoning with literature references and grammar (since I don't know Latin grammar), and I love everything sea related, but I have to leave out Marina, since in my language it means whining / complaining.  And Maris is Niles' dreadful wife in Frasier television series. 

I guess Alba Stella could also be Stella Alba?



MRossi said:


> Stella Primae Lucis ? (word for word  "Star of the first ligth/of the Dawn",that is The Morning Star ,that is Venus)
> 
> It is a phrase .
> There are three names: Stella,Primus/a (First) the wish to be always the  first(? damn english),and from Lux,Lucis , someone says ,that for  tradition comes the name Lucy.
> There is a reference with Venus that for a girl is perfect.
> You give us some other help.



I like the translation, but I guess I maybe wouldn't want the names to end -ae or -is... 

Is there a way to say "clearly shining star" / "beautiful shining star" / "truly luminous star" / "my shining star" (Mea?) with all the words ending -a or -e, three words (maybe four) and it being a proper understandable Latin phrase and starting with Stella first?  

I really appreciate your help!


----------



## Ben Jamin

Aava said:


> My husband would prefer Stella as the name of our child, and I agree that it is a pretty name with a nice meaning. Both of our families have the tradition of three first names, which we would like to continue - both of us have three first names as well. So I thought I would like the full name to have a meaning, like a phrase, instead of three separate names with separate backgrounds and separate meanings. Since stella is a latin word, the other names would have to be latin as well.
> 
> I myself know some Latin words and phrases ('Asterix Latin', I call it) but I'm lacking grammar. Would some Latin expert like to play this name game to help me?  Which names / words to combine with Stella (which would be the 'official' name to call her by)?
> 
> Some words / names that come to my mind that could be added with Stella:
> 
> Beata, Aurelia, Vera, Lumina, Florentia, Clara, Aurora... You can come up with more.
> 
> How to make a combination of three names/words that would actually make sense it latin with a nice meaning? I'm open to any suggestions, they don't have to be traditional names (but they can be).
> 
> Thank you!


 Stella Clara Beata - Star Bright Happy (Happy Bright Star). The word order in Latin is reverse to English.
You have three legitime names (no fun poking with semper (which sounds masculine too)), and three words composing into a meaningsfull phrase.

Pidätkö?


----------



## Passante

Aava said:


> Would "Stella Lucia" be a proper Latin phrase? Would it mean a luminous / shining star?
> 
> I like Laetitia. I hadn't known it was Latin. It would be too difficult to pronounce around here though. :/


Stella = Star
Lucia = it's a Latin name who derives prenomen Lucius (male version) and it means Light more than shining
If u like Alba = Dawn u can try 
Stella Alba Lucia
it's not a tence but it's like to say= Light star in the dawn (sorry for my poor english  )


----------



## MRossi

"clearly shining star" "Clara Splendida Stella"
"beautiful shining star" "Pulchra Splendida Stella"
"truly luminous star"  "Vera Splendida Stella"
"my shining star" "Stella Splendida Mea"

You can try to search here some other names/adjective that you like :

http://lysy2.archives.nd.edu/cgi-bin/wordes.exe

We will try to fix,if possible, your choices.


----------



## MRossi

Using an ablative , we could reach luce, but there is something missing.

Stella X luce .

Maybe a verb or an ablative absolute.


----------



## lulll

Wait! I see a mistake! "Clara" (that actually comes from clarus-a-um) does not mean "bright" at all. It is a incorrect translation. The only one that would be correct is "*famous*", or at least Latins meant it in this way. We Italians often make some mistakes while translating "clarus-a-um" because it seems to be "bright" but it is not.


----------



## Fred_C

lulll said:


> Wait! I see a mistake! "Clara" (that actually comes from clarus-a-um) does not mean "bright" at all. It is a incorrect translation. The only one that would be correct is "*famous*".



Omnino non, "lucidum" altera significatio est.

No, not at all.
"Bright" is also a possible meaning.


----------



## Expression Francaise

Stella laetitia celesta => The most joyful star of the sky !!!


----------



## Aava

Thank you again, very helpful people!



Ben Jamin said:


> Stella Clara Beata - Star Bright Happy (Happy Bright Star). The word order in Latin is reverse to English.
> You have three legitime names (no fun poking with semper (which sounds masculine too)), and three words composing into a meaningsfull phrase.
> 
> Pidätkö?



Pidän.  They can be combined like that and it means 'happy bright star'?



Passante said:


> Stella = Star
> Lucia = it's a Latin name who derives prenomen Lucius (male version) and it means Light more than shining
> If u like Alba = Dawn u can try
> Stella Alba Lucia
> it's not a tence but it's like to say= Light star in the dawn (sorry for my poor english  )



I thought Alba means white and Aurora would be dawn?



MRossi said:


> "clearly shining star" "Clara Splendida Stella"
> "beautiful shining star" "Pulchra Splendida Stella"
> "truly luminous star"  "Vera Splendida Stella"
> "my shining star" "Stella Splendida Mea"
> 
> You can try to search here some other names/adjective that you like :
> 
> http://lysy2.archives.nd.edu/cgi-bin/wordes.exe
> 
> We will try to fix,if possible, your choices.



Thanks for the link! I tested it and I'll be using it some more.  I don't think I like Pulchra and Splendida as names.



Expression Francaise said:


> Stella laetitia celesta => The most joyful star of the sky !!!



Should this be Celestia? I like it.

I like the word Lumina a lot, too. It is a noun like Stella, isn't it? Could they be combined somehow into a meaninful phrase?


----------



## lacrimae

If we can make a meaningsfull phrase, we have to add two adjectives to sustantive or noum Stella.
I add other adjectives by composing
DulcisStella Alba  SOFT/SWET WHITE STAR
 or
Aurea Stella Alba. GOLDEN WHITE STAR
If you don't like maris because of Nile's wife (but she has never been seen ), you can use the genitive pluriel marium, of the seas.
We can use also three sustantives
 Carmen Stella Rosa: SONG /POEM STAR ROSE


----------



## MRossi

lacrimae said:


> If we can make a meaningsfull phrase, we have to add two adjectives to sustantive or noum Stella.



or with an ablative absolute

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Latin_grammar#Ablative_absolute

or maybe with a verb in imperative,but this last , it is more difficult.


----------

